# Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?



## Matthias_R (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe heute ein Stück Schwein im Niedrigtemperaturverfahren recht lecker (zart+saftig) hinbekommen. Der Grundgedanke ist daß der Fleischsaft im Fleisch verbleibt. Geht das nicht auch mit dem (ohnein zum Austrocknen neigenden) Hecht? Schonmal jemand probiert?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*

Nö, noch nicht probiert, aber stelle ich mir wie gedünstet vor und dies ist sowieso nicht nach meinem Geschmack, ohne jegliche Röstaromen!
Probier es einfach aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*

Klar, bestens!!

Hechtfilet schuppen, Portionsstücke schneiden und bei ca. 60 Grad im Ofen ungewürzt glasig garen.

Rausnehmen, trockentupfen, würzen und bei großer Hitze in neutralem Öl schnell die Haut knusprig braten, servieren..


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*



> und bei großer Hitze in neutralem Öl(Butterschmalz?) schnell die Haut knusprig braten, servieren..



Na sag ich doch!
Das hört sich an, als ob das auch schmecken könnte!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*

Butterschmalz geht auch, ich mag den Hechtgeschmack, daher nehm ich ein ganz neutrales Öl (mach mein Butterschmalz immer selber, damits halt schön "buttert")..


----------



## shafty262 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*

In Alufolie indirekt aufm Grill geht ja auch super. Is ja nichts anderes wie ne Auflaufform im Ofen. Natürlich nicht so saftig.wie Pulledpork oder so aber auch nicht so trocken wie man Hecht sonst kennt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Butterschmalz geht auch, ich mag den Hechtgeschmack, daher nehm ich ein ganz neutrales Öl (mach mein Butterschmalz immer selber, damits halt schön "buttert")..



Moin, Thomas

Mir ist der Hechtgeschmack etwas zu kräftig und "speziell" - hast Du einen Tip, wie man das abmildern kann?

Vorher mit Zitrone abreiben ?
Spezielles Fett oder Kräuter?

Wäre für nen Tip echt dankbar...

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*

Hallo Spezie,
auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin:
:m Pangasius statt Hecht nehmen :q 

Nee, im Ernst: Wenn Du Fett entdeckst-> wegschneiden- das ranzt! 
Ansonsten:Sahne mindert /mildert den Geschmack fast immer ab, Zitrone oder Curry natürlich auch oder eben Gewürzkräuter (bis hin zu Knofi...) mit kräftigem Eigengeschmack oder Kräuterbutter- aber dann issses eben nicht mehr Hecht-Geschmack...


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Hallo Spezie,
> auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin:
> :m Pangasius statt Hecht nehmen :q
> 
> ...





Danke ! 

Mit Zitrone abreiben,in Curry marinieren vllt. in Schmalz mit Kräutern ausbacken und dann noch sahnesosse :m

Also Hecht pur oder in butter gebraten finde ich echt zu dominant vom Geschmack - überhaupt nicht meins #t

Auch ein Grund, warum ich so selten auf Hecht gehe - lohnt sich für mich einfach zu wenig kulinarisch.

Wie gesagt, Danke nochmal - wird beim nächsten Beifang ausprobiert :m

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hecht im Niedrigtemperatur-Garverfahren?*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Hallo Spezie,
> auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin:
> :m Pangasius statt Hecht nehmen :q


#6#6#6#6


----------

